
Dehumanized: When math and science rule the school (2009) - dredmorbius
https://harpers.org/archive/2009/09/dehumanized/
======
dredmorbius
The original article is from 2009. There's a current interview with the
author, Mark Slouka, at "To the Best of Our Knowledge" (audio):

[https://www.ttbook.org/interview/what-happens-when-math-
and-...](https://www.ttbook.org/interview/what-happens-when-math-and-science-
rule-school)

